# Cluster



## Thru hiker (Apr 1, 2017)

Look at this cluster I found in morrow county, under an old apple tree.


----------



## JBwoodsman (May 1, 2020)

Thats a beauty! Biggest I’ve seen so far is three.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Thru hiker said:


> View attachment 39336
> Look at this cluster I found in morrow county, under an old apple tree.
> View attachment 39337


I have to ask 
Your name thru hiker?
Obviously a thru hiker of what trail, trails?


----------

